# New Binding Advice



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

No experience with the malavita here but I'm a fan of cartels. My brother rocks the Rome DoD and they're pretty fantastic. Never been on katanas but from what I gather the DoD is like a katana with less customization. DoDs can be found brand new for a steal at a lot of places online or at least they could be recently.


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

I have really been looking hard at the DOD as well but couldn't find too much in the way of reviews. They do have what I am looking for in a stiffer highback and a lighter seamless ankle strap. The ankle strap on the 390 is so just so clunky.

Are the Cartels comfy underfoot and responsive? I know they have less dampening than the Malavitas

Good to hear someone enjoying it from real on the snow experience. What kind of riding does your brother do?

Saw some DOD on STP for 120 which was insanely low. Sadly they sold out while I'm sitting here waiting for payday lol.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

tonymontana said:


> I have really been looking hard at the DOD as well but couldn't find too much in the way of reviews. They do have what I am looking for in a stiffer highback and a lighter seamless ankle strap. The ankle strap on the 390 is so just so clunky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mostly groomers with side hits, butters, etc. some NE glades when the snow is nice. Good amt of speed. He has them on a type 2 for what it’s worth. I’ve taken runs with his DoDs to compare (I also have a type 2 that usually gets ride EX or cartel Ltd). And they’re real nice. For the price, I’d recommend them to anyone. 

I find the cartels to be a great do it all binding. The Ltd has a stiffer high back but I know the regulars are a go-to for many many people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

Your response has been helpful, thanks.

How do you feel about the highbacks of the Cartel LTD? Are they at all playful?
or do they require constant engagement?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

tonymontana said:


> I am in the market for new bindings and need some advice. I ride a 2016 Travis Rice Pro 157cm with size 10us Dc Lynx Boot at 5'11" 185.
> 
> I currently ride Rome 390 Boss and I am looking for something lighter, stiffer, and more responsive.
> I enjoy riding all over the mountain and spend some time in the park. Semi aggressive all mountain with a focus on natural terrain and freestyle. Also looking to expand onto more steep and challenging terrain.
> ...


Malavita and Cartel will definitely be more comfortable and lighter than the 390 Boss, but are going to be at around the same level of response. The price on the Cartel makes them super attractive though.

Katana will have more response and a bit lighter as well. Lots of customization.

Cartel Ltd. are an even better option as they are both lighter and more responsive. But you can rarely find them cheap or on sale. If you do... grab em.
Now Pilots will also be lighter, more comfortable than 390 and with pretty good response for all mtn freestyle.

Now Drive, Katana or Cartel Ltd. (or Genesis X if you want to spend the $) for the steep and challenging terrain you talked about. 

Another solid option is Ride Capo. Lots of response, but with a freestyle focus. Pretty light too and their footbeds are super comfy. The ankle strap is kinda outdated though but it works.

From all those ^^ from most response... it goes something like: Now Drive, Genesis X, Katana, Capo, Cartel Ltd, Pilots, Malavita, Cartel.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

tonymontana said:


> Your response has been helpful, thanks.
> 
> How do you feel about the highbacks of the Cartel LTD? Are they at all playful?
> or do they require constant engagement?


No big issue. Even the highback on the last gen Diode is pretty mellow.


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

Interesting, I've thought about NOW Bindings but didn't know too much about them. I will look into the Drives since they fall in the same price range as the others.

The genesis X is another one. Didn't mention them because they are said to be more free-ride oriented and I do spend some days in the park, but it sounds like they are very versatile and would be just fine?

Burton stuff seems to never go on sale and Katana's are easier to find cheaper for sure.
Thanks @F1EA for your help


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

All of these bindings (Cartel, Vita, Genesis, 390, Katana, even DOD) are so similar in almost every respect (stiffness, weight, grade of of components) that there is basically no difference in performance whatsoever and they are all completely equally suitable for the same type of riding.

You can chose entirely based on personal preference (feel, optics, brand preference).


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you want something stiffer and lighter than 390's you can skip Rome. Vice and Katana are both lighter, but not stiffer or more responsive. Cartels won't really be more responsive either as they move to a full nylon frame and you currently have an aluminium heelcup and a beefy nylon baseplate. Lighter and stiffer than what you have: Bent Metal Solution, Recon, Flux XF, or Burton Genesis X. Lighter and similar response: Katana, Vice, Cartel, Malavita, Bent Metal Transfer, Now Pilot. Stiffer similar weight: Rome Targa, Ride Capo, Flow NX2.

I rode the Diode in the Lynx and got gnarly calf bite, I would steer clear of those and LTD Cartel personally.


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

@Nivek out of the lighter but similar response which would you recommend?


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

got to put a thumbs up for the 2016/7 now drives, they are pretty good at everything even though they are aimed more at what jj does ie freeride. they are stiff and pretty solid, but the things that stand out the most are : the buckles & straps are infinitely better than the first year ipos; the hanger 2.0 is wider than the 1.0 and doesn't eat my boots, can't imagine what the 1.0 would be like with wider boots. the ride is excellent (compared to the multiple burtons and union forces) and their support seems to be top notch (only had issues with the straps on the 1st gen ipos).


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Out of those, just pick one that you like better in colorways, look, price. They all will do the job and are all extremely similar. 

Now it could be just me but I find that my Union Atlas and Force have a better response than the vita, cartels, katana, etc.


----------



## Paul Lower (Oct 1, 2017)

I moved from 390Boss to Cartels and could not have been happier. Lighter, sharper response and better feel, more overall comfort and the rackets etc all feel better.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Nivek said:


> I rode the Diode in the Lynx and got gnarly calf bite, I would steer clear of those and LTD Cartel personally.


I have heard this from others as well. I don't get this effect but definitely something to be aware of before straight buying.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nivek said:


> If you want something stiffer and lighter than 390's you can skip Rome. Vice and Katana are both lighter, but not stiffer or more responsive. Cartels won't really be more responsive either as they move to a full nylon frame and you currently have an aluminium heelcup and a beefy nylon baseplate. Lighter and stiffer than what you have: Bent Metal Solution, Recon, Flux XF, or Burton Genesis X. Lighter and similar response: Katana, Vice, Cartel, Malavita, Bent Metal Transfer, Now Pilot. Stiffer similar weight: Rome Targa, Ride Capo, Flow NX2.
> 
> I rode the Diode in the Lynx and got gnarly calf bite, I would steer clear of those and LTD Cartel personally.


Gnarly calf bite with Diode or Ltd?? That's super strange. How long ago was that? and how much fwd lean were you using? the recent highback are relatively flat and you can even run true 0 forward lean..... No calf bite at all. Just stiff and very light.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> Out of those, just pick one that you like better in colorways, look, price. They all will do the job and are all extremely similar.
> 
> Now it could be just me but I find that my Union Atlas and Force have a better response than the vita, cartels, katana, etc.


Yeah the base on the Unions make for a much sharper response than Burton (and maybe Now as well). Flux are super sharp too. But the comfort of Cartel, Genesis etc and Now is just at a whole different level.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have 390 bosses, DODs, and Katanas. I don't really care about weight of the bindings on my resort board. Nivek covered it well. DOD would be more responsive but the same weight and Katana would be lighter but similar response, maybe a hair more with the taller highback. Not really sure why they didn't make the Targa with the Katana frame but maybe the added material helps with response.


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

Thank you all for your responses. They have been more than helpful. I definitely want something on the lighter side and I'll keep everything else in mind when I make a selection. Hopefully it snows a good amount this season. Gotta try out all my new gear lol.


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

@redlude97 do you have a preference out of the three you mentioned?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

tonymontana said:


> @redlude97 do you have a preference out of the three you mentioned?


I ride the katanas the most now but that mainly because I got them as a replacement for the 390 bosses, and those got relegated to the pow board. They are the perfect slightly freestyle oriented all mountain binding in the rome lineup, and I like that they have 3 sizes instead of 2 since I'm right on the edge of S/M. So you are looking to replace your 390s that is what I would get, but if you are looking to add another binding to a quiver then get the DOD/Targa so that its substantially different from the 390 bosses


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

@redlude97 Are the DOD really that much different than the 390? How so?


----------



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm in a similar position. Started off last season on the 390 Boss but they were less responsive than I had hoped. I bought a pair of Union ST's for cheap and liked them much more. Compared to the 390 Boss they had sharper response and were considerably lighter. 

On paper the 390 Boss should have been much more favorable than a soft flexing entry level Union ST. I think the ST has decent response because of the generous toe ramp and minimal padding under the forefoot. The 390 Boss has a flatter footbed with less structure under the toes. The cushy ankle strap and lower highback are also factors. 

For this season I picked up 2017 K2 Formulas for my all mt. board. I think they will have better response than the 390 Boss and are considerably lighter. The highback is noticeably stiffer with much more surface area. The toe ramp is relatively steep and firm, but still plush. The base also has a lot of board contact which I like for freeriding. 

I considered the Rome Targa for a minute, but like Nivek said it would still have the weight issue.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

tonymontana said:


> @redlude97 Are the DOD really that much different than the 390? How so?


not really, the highback is a bit stiffer and the ankle strap a bit more substantial. I like most of my bindings to feel pretty similar though, slightly stiffer than middle of the road. The DOD falls slightly higher on that spectrum but not really by leaps and bounds


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

@redlude97 Thanks for your response it was actually really helpful. Got Evo to price match 2017 Katanas at 199.50 gonna buy them tomorrow unless something cheaper comes up.


----------

